# Paphs and Phrags in Basel...



## Kavanaru (Feb 23, 2009)

After seeing Shakkai's and Elena's lists, I thought iwas not a bad idea to post my list of Paphs and Phrags so far... 

Paphiopedilum bellatulum
Paphiopedilum fairrieanum
Paphiopedilum sukhakulii
Paphiopedilum concolor var. hennisianum
Paphiopedilum helenae
Paphiopedilum tranlienianum
Paphiopedilum wardii
Paphiopedilum venustum var. measuresianum
Paphiopedilum spicerianum
Paphiopedilum coccineum
Paphiopedilum hirsutissimum
Paphiopedilum "NOID" (could be hirsutissimum, waiting for the nursery to confirm - the plant had no label at the show, and the owner of the nursery was not there)
Paphiopedilum Greyi
Paphiopedilum N.R. (helenae x gratrixianum)
Paphiopedilum Wössner Bellarmi (2 seedlings)
Paphiopedilum Armeni White
Paphiopedilum Memoria Larry Heuer
Paphiopedilum Karl Ploberger
Paphiopedilum Linleigh Koopowitz
Paphiopedilum Gold Dollar 
Paphiopedilum Via Balboa (Golden Acres X Helladero) 
Paphiopedilum Johanna Burkhard 'Dark Selction' (Paph. rothschildianum x adductum var. anitum)
Paphiopedilum Magic Lantern 
Paphiopedilum Mildred Hunter "Eleana" 
Paphiopedilum Wössner Zwerg
Paphiopedilum Wössner Goldsuk
Paphiopedilum NOID (Maudiae Type X Cochlopetalum Type?)
Paphiopedilum NOID Maudiae (5 different plants in one big pot - I started experimenting S/H with these plants)
Paphiopedilum Rosy Dawn 

Phragmipedium Jason Fischer
Phragmipedium wallisii <--currently in bloom
Phragmipedium lindenii
Phragmipedium fischerii <-- currently in spike

not as many as Shannan and Elena, but...


----------



## shakkai (Feb 23, 2009)

Finally! Nice list, Ramón. (And you know the ones I want!! :evil All I can say is you need more Phrags!!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 23, 2009)

Not a bad list of slippers! I'm surprised you don't have more plants that are restricted here, helenae, jackii, thaianum, etc!? THanx for sharing


----------



## Kavanaru (Feb 23, 2009)

well... I am hooked with the helenae hybrids, but it is not easy to get them here... jackii... I do not like it  and thaianum... have not seen it offered anywhere....

Shannan, my partner got me the coccineum for my birthday... after that, I have tried to get one for you, but no chance... I only say: Karlsruhe!!

as for the Phrags... hehehe... I will try to get Phrag Wössen... then I think it is enough with Phrags for a while... most of them take to much space, and I am still experimenting with them... but hey, I've got wallisii to bloom


----------



## NYEric (Feb 23, 2009)

Phrags are the best and they like you too!


----------



## Elena (Feb 23, 2009)

Everyone is updating their lists today :rollhappy:

Nice plants but you need more multis oke:


----------



## Kavanaru (Feb 23, 2009)

Ok, I have had too much coffee tonight and could not sleep... so I took the camera and here is the result:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3304243561/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3304243553/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3304243547/

not the best pictures, but... I need to get better pictures this week, or when the fifth bud is open...


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 23, 2009)

Is that one spike? Wow.


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 24, 2009)

great list and very nice wallisii blooms!!! Jean


----------



## Kavanaru (Feb 24, 2009)

Yeap Dot, only one spike with 5 flowers/buds  I was also very surprised...


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 24, 2009)

Yeap that one nice Phrag wallisii (if it is still called that)


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 24, 2009)

Kavanaru said:


> not the best pictures, but... I need to get better pictures this week, or when the fifth bud is open...



NOTHING wrong with those pics! Great plant! :drool: Great job!:clap: :clap:


----------



## NYEric (Feb 24, 2009)

Restricted by website filters-F'in' system admins!


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 24, 2009)

Ramon, you have a great collection!!!! Do you grow under lights??? Or windowsil??? (Well, you have mentioned it somewhere in a thread but i do not remember!!!Sorry..)


----------



## Kavanaru (Feb 24, 2009)

SlipperKing said:


> Yeap that one nice Phrag wallisii (if it is still called that)



well... I keep calling it Phrag wallisii... it's easier than Phragmipedium caudatum var. wallisii and sooner or later it will be called again just Phragmipedium wallisii


----------



## Kavanaru (Feb 24, 2009)

NYEric said:


> Restricted by website filters-F'in' system admins!



What is this?


----------



## Kavanaru (Feb 24, 2009)

biothanasis said:


> Ramon, you have a great collection!!!! Do you grow under lights??? Or windowsil??? (Well, you have mentioned it somewhere in a thread but i do not remember!!!Sorry..)



I grow mostly under T5 lights... but few plants are on Windowsills (from the slippers, only the Maudie NOIDs, Paph, Via Balboa and Paph. Mildred Hunter)


----------



## NYEric (Feb 25, 2009)

Kavanaru said:


> What is this?


It means the IT people won't let me look at the photos!


----------



## rdlsreno (Feb 25, 2009)

Excellent Collection!


Ramon


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Mar 1, 2009)

Nice collection and great photos! :clap:


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 1, 2009)

Kavanaru said:


> I grow mostly under T5 lights...



Could you please tell me the wattage and the distance between paphs and the lights???? TY


----------



## Kavanaru (Mar 1, 2009)

6 x 80 watts and 45 cm distance. For the Paphies, I have added a filter between the tubes and the plants, blocking 20% of the light…


----------



## Kavanaru (Mar 1, 2009)

you can see the shelves here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3141671296/

Paphies are on the central shelf and Phragmies (except fisherii, which is with the paphies) on th elower one...


----------



## rdlsreno (Mar 1, 2009)

Nice setup!!!!


Ramon


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 1, 2009)

WOW!!! nice set up Ramon!!!!! I guess that the light temp is 6500k??!!! Or you have a mix?? Which is more beneficial??? 

I grow under 3 energy fluo lamps that are 11W=60W, with 2700K, each that caver half of one of your selves! I have one 20W=100W, with 6500K, that I rarely let on! Do you think it is good??? It is the first year, with this light... previously I had T8 light with low wattage which didn't prove so effective!!!...

TYIA...


----------



## Kavanaru (Mar 8, 2009)

...and these are the new slippers in the collection:

Paphiopedilum helenae var. delicatum
Paphiopedilum Wössner Helene (helenae x charlesworthii)
Paphiopedilum herrmannii
Phragmipedium andreettae


----------



## NYEric (Mar 8, 2009)

Photos...


----------



## rdlsreno (Mar 9, 2009)

Finally got you Paph. helenae and its hybrids. Good for you.

Ramon


----------



## Kavanaru (Mar 9, 2009)

rdlsreno said:


> Finally got you Paph. helenae and its hybrids. Good for you.
> 
> Ramon



well... In the meantime this is already the 4th helenae  (the 3 others are supposed to be the standard variety), and as for the hybrids... 4th and 5th (if we considered hermannii as teh natural hybrid between helenae and hirsutisimum) 

Unfortunatelly, I could not find Paph. coccineum nor Phrag. Wössen at this show..


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 9, 2009)

NYEric said:


> Photos...



oke:oke::drool::drool:


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 9, 2009)

:clap: :clap: Nice additions Ramon!


----------



## Kavanaru (Aug 1, 2009)

and some more:

Paph. Wössner Favourite (hangianum x godefroyae var. leucochilum)
Paph. concolor var. longipetalum
Paph. niveum
Paph. palawense
Paph. bellatulum forma album (2 seedling)
Paph. bellatulum forma album (different cross)
Paph. delenatii forma albinum
Paph. wardii forma alboviride
Paph. niveum forma album
Paph. henryanum
Paph. niveum ‘Graue‘ x self
Paph. barbigerum (a very compact clon - this is supposed to be near blooming size!)

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13117&highlight=house


----------

